# Ello



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ello thought i would pop by and just say hi.

In Jen, 27 and from Aberdeen. Im a proud owner of a A5 

the A5 beast


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hellllloooooo and welcome


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

ah thank you


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Lend us a tenner?


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

hahaha sorry im skint!!


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

abz001 said:


> hahaha sorry im skint!!


yeh jen youre skint :lol:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> abz001 said:
> 
> 
> > hahaha sorry im skint!!
> ...


hahaha ta for my welcome Kammy and aye i am skint i work as a delivery driver to make ends meat!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

no you work in q and a or whatever :wink:


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> no you work in q and a or whatever :wink:


hahaha fulltime in QA and part time delivery driver for noodle house


----------

